

Starting website to advocate for opensourcing research. Which language to choose - o_s_m

I&#x27;ve been a lifelong scientist, but would like to work on this as cheaply as possible. I already own a domain, but the last website I designed was in 1995 (was featured in the now defunct magazine Internet World). I don&#x27;t really like the way Wordpress&#x27; themes look. I would like to design this myself, but I&#x27;ve been out of the loop for a while. Any suggestions, or free&#x2F;cheap courses I could take to learn the programming languages necessary to make a relatively simple website from scratch? FYI, my domain is run by Google Domains (I received an invite) and I&#x27;m not sure how this effects your answers. Thank you.
======
cnbuff410
This is what you want

[https://www.udacity.com/course/cs253](https://www.udacity.com/course/cs253)

They teach you on making website on appengine, which I believe is a very good
platform for your idea.

------
jhwhite
In what way are you open sourcing research? Have you seen
[http://centerforopenscience.org/](http://centerforopenscience.org/)?

